# Hello everyone. I'm new to the board and just joined the Soloskiff Pro Staff.



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2013)

Was it something I said or do I have really bad breath?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Not a lot of action from other Houstoners here. Thats a sweet rig. I have a small 12' skiff also. I usually fish it in Chocolate Bayou. I see one of your pics has Chavez waterstamp at the bottom. I dont know your relation to him but he sure takes incredible fishing pics. Ive seen them on other boards. Your breath is fine.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

The Soloskiff is the next toy on my list. When the weather warms up I would like to check it out. I am still trying to figure out how I will explain to my wife why I need a second skiff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2013)

There you guys are! Heck I thought I was alone or out here.

OK well nice to meet you.

N-S I know JP as a fishing buddy. He's alot of fun to fish with and while we were out snapped a couple of pics. They are the best pics I have of me fishing...he's really good at what he does.

Demeterof1 I'd be more than happy to let you check out the Soloskiff. Once I get my rig registered and powered I'll post up a trip and you can join me. 

Handling the wife is the tricky part!


----------



## samurphey (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm interested too and have some suggestions on the Calcasieu marshes as well as Sabine Lake. (SETx/SWLa)


----------



## Matt_Davidson (May 10, 2013)

I'm new to this forum as well. I live in Clear Lake, fish from kayaks most but just bought a 14 Collins Craft. I have not had a boat since selling my Carolina Skiff 10 years ago. I'm looking forward to learning about microskiffs.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

The Soloskiff sure looks like a better Ambush.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Lets take that soloskiff out and get together!


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

That thing is AWESOME!!! Too bad it will only take a 4.5hp. I have a 6 horse that is screaming that it needs to be on one of those!

My wife would love it. She has a hard time on long kayak paddles due to only having half the bones in one of her elbows. Old skateboarding injury. haha

What kind of price range are those things?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2013)

I haven't been hanging out here but I decided to check in.  So far my Soloskiff has been a ball!

Just made a decent trip from Old River to Trinity Bay last week.  So fun...

If anyone wants to plan a trip together hit me up!


----------

